# Chavanel special paint SL4



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

What do you think about the color scheme of the Chavanel Tour de France Birthday SL4?

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...havanel-s-specialized-tarmac-s-works-sl4.html

Personally I do like it a lot!


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/road/tarmac/sworks-tarmac-sl4-chavanel-frameset

Comes with a signature saddle as well!


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

I will get mine Chavanel LTD in size 52 soon. I like the colour of that Frame :blush2:


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Great! Have my hopes set on one as well. Will know more in the coming week....


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

You should consider yourself a lucky guy with the Chavanel version. Limited to 50 frames and I just learned none available in 54 cm anymore :-(


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Arrived today at the dealer. Will have in hands beginning of next week 
View attachment 285051


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay, I am jealous... It's 100% true 😊


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Robitaille20 said:


> Arrived today at the dealer. Will have in hands beginning of next week
> View attachment 285051


Your going to have quite the S-Works arsenal! Can't wait to see them all together!


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

mile2424 said:


> Your going to have quite the S-Works arsenal! Can't wait to see them all together!


Will show my weapons when the Chavanel is ready after upbuild


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

i love where they placed the sworks logo under the downtube.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Seems like I will be a lucky owner after all thanks to the international Conceptstore community and the help of Specialized Europe!


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

These are not yet on the radar for US dealers and I've noticed that the frame is no longer listed on the Dutch website. So, is that it...are they all gone?


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

I am afraid so. I know where to find a 56cm (in France) and a 58cm (in the Netherlands) Specialized Europe has none left. Really only 50 made...


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Arnoud said:


> I am afraid so. I know where to find a 56cm (in France) and a 58cm (in the Netherlands) Specialized Europe has none left. Really only 50 made...


How much $$$?


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have an SL3 with a similar color scheme. I figured that was just one of the Specialized color offerings. 
I got it as a warranty replacement. I do get a lot of crap about it since it looks pink in some light.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

It's euro 3199 including the saddle. Same price as the Special Editions without the saddle.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Arnoud said:


> It's euro 3199 including the saddle. Same price as the Special Editions without the saddle.


Tempting...which saddle does it come with? Can the buyer pick the saddle size?


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

It comes with a 143mm S Works Romin with Orange stitching to match the frame. Color by the way is Inferno Orange as the Chevrolet Camaro. With all other stuff the Special Edition s come with of course.

What I like is that the Orange is shiny and the black is mat. Very cool.


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

If I recall correctly, it was a special edition Romin (143).


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

It's also gone from the French Specialized homepage as well...


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

I do think the color is different than the SL3 in Orange and a lot different from the Vino version (compared the frame with it)


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Arnoud said:


> I am afraid so. I know where to find a 56cm (in France) and a 58cm (in the Netherlands) Specialized Europe has none left. Really only 50 made...


The 58 is what I need but I would do much better on price if it were available in the US. I can't wait to see yours built up!


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Understand. Unfortunately for you it's a 100% European version. Would only be available in France, but they provided 5 for the Benelux (Belgium, the Netherlands and Luxemburg). I was just lucky in getting my size from France after all. The no 6 for the Benelux 

Frame still needs to get here. Will be build with Campagnolo SR and Zipp parts.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

And S Works cranks with Q Rings.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

@Robitaille, do you have your frame/bike already?


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Got mine Frameset on Monday, but had only time to look a short eyecatch on it and the parts which are included. The Romin 143mm saddle Black-Orange stripe, a Specialized Mini Carbon Airtool Pump, Specialized Tyre Lever and a water bottle is included. Price is like Arnoud said ...3199 €
Which number the Frame has I did not see , cause it is packed in plastic till now.
So it is general cheaper as the usual S Works SL4 Tarmacs. Will post some photos soon.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

025 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Sorry for the bad pic quality. Made from my Iphone today.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

That's a good start! Would look at a different stem...

Mine should be here somewhere next week!


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Stem and Seatpost will be replaced for Zipp parts later in Autumn


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool! I currently use stem and seatpost made by Zipp on my SL3 Project Black.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

JIPPIE, I will pick up my Chavanel frame tomorrow!! 😎


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

The frame is even better when you hold it in your hands and watch the graphics. Incredible. Even the saddle has the same graphics on the bottom and on the carbon bridge. More than happy that no 16 is with me!


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Arnoud said:


> The frame is even better when you hold it in your hands and watch the graphics. Incredible. Even the saddle has the same graphics on the bottom and on the carbon bridge. More than happy that no 16 is with me!


Yes its 100% a beauty and true what you say.
Will finish upbuilding after back from France alps in 1 week.
Waiting for Zipp seatpost and 3T Stealth stem
Sorry for bad pic from Iphone.
Will post better quality pics with all my Venges later.

IMG_0076 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.cyclemania-c.com/Cyclemania-c/Blog_2013/Blog_2013.html

Some pictures of my bike.


----------

